# [Deleted.]



## Deleted member 225844 (Oct 3, 2020)

[Deleted.]


----------



## were491 (Oct 4, 2020)

it might be your media player screwing up decoding, that's my best guess.

other than that, then i have no idea other than trying a different computer entirely. (side note: you can use CRF instead of VBR because CRF can dynamically adjust bitrate to keep a relatively constant quality, saving bitrate in low-motion video and using more on high-motion video. a CRF of ~12-15 will probably work fine)

e: it looks like your video log says something about "2 frames left in the queue upon closing" which might be the issue. i guess you could try a fresh install of windows / obs (preferably on a different drive so you don't delete your data if it doesn't work)?


----------



## unPhiltrd (Oct 4, 2020)

Just to throw this out there... Didn't Linus mention in a couple of his recent review videos something about certain Ryzen motherboards or PCIe controllers being bad for streaming/capture?  I could have sworn that he's mentioned a couple of times that it's the reason why he still uses Intel builds for his gaming tests.  I think it had something to do with the USB controllers as well... maybe you could fire this one to him or some of the other top guys and see if they could think of something.  I get the feeling they like challenges!  ^_^


----------



## callphoenix (Oct 4, 2020)

Hello SJP176 :)

2 questions:
- Have you tested to see if a preview of a webcam (UVB USB) is OK with no stuttering?
- Have you tried to do the preview without the filters we can see on the log?
>> 'Capture Card':
17:14:09.283:     - source: 'Magewell Pro Capture HDMI 4K Plus LT' (dshow_input)
17:14:09.283:         - filter: 'Scaling/Aspect Ratio' (scale_filter)
17:14:09.283:         - filter: 'Render Delay' (gpu_delay)


----------



## callphoenix (Oct 4, 2020)

SJP176 said:


> Yes, I've tried a webcam; there is no video stuttering with it.
> Yes, I've tried the preview without these filters (which is irrelevant, since the problem persists in three other capturing programs).


I see...
The PC you stream/record with is the same you want to cast?
>> Be cool with the answer, we're here to help and I don't care of the money (don't want). Like I'll not answer first or better to one because of money. This questions sometimes seems to be irrelevant but not necessarily bad.


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi,
A you try save on lower resolution ?
- change audio sample rate to one value (44,1 or 48kHz), now default value is 48kHz
- set all moniotrs to one refresh rate (you have 120 and 60, set one lower)
- test recording on 720p, 1080p, 2160p and fps 30 and 60


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Oct 4, 2020)

The problems is in hardware or drivers, because the problem occurs in various programs, i think some input signal is worst capture like typical resolution).

Your input signal is ? (resolution, fps).


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Oct 4, 2020)

Input signal is from device (name) ?


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Oct 4, 2020)

Looks good, device send audio 48Khz, set correct audio in grabber.
it's possible to test on other grabber card?


----------



## callphoenix (Oct 5, 2020)

H


SJP176 said:


> I've done some further testing, and I've discovered that my webcam (a Logitech BRIO) is also stuttering.



Hey, hi again SJP176 :)

Are you ok to test? If ok here what you can do to pinpoint the problem:

You use 3 monitors connected to your NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti:
-Acer XB273K S
-Samsung (something)
-BenQ EL2870U

Try to create 3 separate scenes and in every scene put one of the screens (as source - screen capture mode), like so:
Scene: ACER / Source: acer
Scene: SAMSUNG / Source: samsung
Scene: BENQ / Source: benq
Now play a video on your Acer monitor and see if the preview of that one on OBS is stuttering and then do the same with the 2 others and if one is positive, then check how the monitor is managed by your system (perhaps by the software guiding your GC / Windows and sometimes even the BIOS)

There's more but this has to be out of the game :)


----------



## callphoenix (Oct 5, 2020)

SJP176 said:


> This shit is taking up all my free time and driving me completely fucking insane! I want to give up, but I can't stop. Fucking Hell!


️ I know that feeling... Careful it makes computers fly (not for a long time) ️

Well... The last one is the killer...

You completely get rid of your actual OS and get a fresh install with an Ubuntu (GNU/Linux distro)... This is how I stream and record screencasts ️
I know that kind of situation can be very frustrating... Better laugh at it, life is too short...
You've got a very good setup, if the hardware is tested OK, then it's somehow the software... I know a case where the guy (a tec one) coudn't find any reason for the strange behaviour with his 2 monitors (1 Thomson & 1 Iiyama) and the last thing was to unplug all and test one at a time... And guess what... The faulty was the PLC he was connected on for both network and power...


----------



## koala (Oct 5, 2020)

A fascinating issue. I downloaded your first video from Youtube. I watched and saw occasional stutter now and then, but wasn't able to put my finger on what actually stuttered. Then I single-stepped frame by frame for the first 22 seconds. There was no duplicated frame, no lost frame. The background scrolled one pixel every other frame frame and the foreground scrolled one pixel every frame. Absolutely constant. For every single frame for the first 22 seconds. These should be flawless, but I visually observed stutter. If I rewatched, the stutter was different - at a timestamp I didn't observe stutter before, and vice versa.


----------



## koala (Oct 5, 2020)

The frames are perfect. Single step through every frame, there is not a single frame lost or duplicated - this is usually the source of stutter. Every frame scrolls the foreground by one pixel and every other frame scrolls the background by one pixel.
I assume this is some kind of sync failure between video and monitor refresh rate in the player. In the player, not in the recording process.
However, I tried on a 60 Hz monitor with vsync (slight stutter every few seconds), on a 144 monitor with gsync (bad stutter almost all the time), without gsync (the same), the 144 monitor to fixed 60 Hz without gsync (same slight stutter as on the 60 Hz monitor).

A video contains timestamps for each frame, that means it is a command to the player how long each frame must be shown. For a constant frame rate video, the timestamps must be increasing at exactly the same rate - at 1/60 s for a 60 fps video.
I extracted the timestamps from the video and built diffs between them. They are constant - almost. The frame intervals diff in 1 ms, but the average over 3 frames is 0. The first frame is in time, the next frame is 1 ms late, the next frame is 1 ms advanced, and the 4th frame is in time again. This sequence is repeated for 5 seconds, then there are 2 consecutive frames in time instead of 1, then the pattern is repeated. Might be this results in one stutter every 5 seconds. These by 1 ms variant intervals seem the result of rounding: 0.333 ms would be the correct timestamp diff, but in the video the precision is milliseconds, not microseconds. (0.333 ms are 333 us).

If this is expected for every 60 fps video, I don't know. Usually, I don't observe such lags in other material. May be the absolutely constant scrolling is making such lags so visible.

Unfortunately, I cannot really help if there is something to tune to make it go away.


----------



## callphoenix (Oct 5, 2020)

SJP176 said:


> Tested the Samsung TV (1920x1080 60 Hz) on its own now with the same setup as the BenQ here. Seemingly same results as the BenQ and Acer in OBS and VirtualDub, but also some noticeably less stutter in Magewell Capture Express, too.
> 
> What now? Try with two monitors enabled, and see how much worse the stuttering gets? Still have no idea what the problem is. The GPU? The motherboard? Power? The electromagnetic field!? Maybe the Universe is doing weird things in my room!


You can try to use a live bootable USB key with a GNU/Linux distribution on it... Like Ubuntu, so you don't mess with your actual setup... From there you can install OBS (to USB key or in RAM) and then see if the stuttering is still occurring... Then you can blame your motherboard, your GC or even your CPU (but don't, I kinda like AMD ️)


----------



## Deleted member 121471 (Oct 5, 2020)

Tested it, only stutters/ghosts if captured FPS isn't a divisor of my refresh rate. Recording it had the same results.

For reference, using 2x 144Hz monitors, freesync setting made no difference.


----------



## Deleted member 121471 (Oct 5, 2020)

After reading the first post, I was wondering why are you capturing PC gameplay with a capture card over just using NVENC? Did I misread it?


----------



## Adega (Oct 29, 2020)

I had a similar problem with jerking. I cured it like this: 1.Fix exactly 60 fps in the nvidia panel and it is forbidden to use the low latency mode!
2. In the game, enable vertical sync.
I understand that the obs works at 60.00000 fps, and my V-sync monitor works in the 59-61 range. More precisely 60.004 and caused video stuttering. And the low latency mode sets the minimum frame size and the obs immediately sees the micro-freezes. Hope it helps you) Good luck!


----------



## idreaminhd (Dec 6, 2020)

SJP176 said:


> It doesn't help me. Thanks for the good luck, though.


Have you tried replacing any cables(psu cables, hdmi cables, etc)?  Can you include a photo of your setup?


----------



## energizerfellow (Dec 23, 2020)

This may also be a lack of NUMA awareness in OBS (along with many other applications I'd imagine...), per the description here:








						Improve NUMA awareness in OBS Studio · OBS Studio Ideas and Suggestions
					

OBS Studio is currently  completely NUMA unaware, resulting in sub-par performance on NUMA (or CCD) based systems. For these systems, it is extremely




					ideas.obsproject.com
				




Any AMD Zen CPU with >8 cores are multi-CCD, so will likely need NUMA memory code in OBS to truly fix.

That said, however, AMD's AGESA BIOS should have the CCD Control and Core Control options to limit the CPU to a single CCD for testing.


----------



## energizerfellow (Dec 23, 2020)

Additional information on the NPS / CCD Control / Core Control options on AMD and the (lack of) inter-core performance:


			https://developer.amd.com/wp-content/resources/56827-1-0.pdf
		









						AMD Zen 3 Ryzen Deep Dive Review: 5950X, 5900X, 5800X and 5600X Tested
					






					www.anandtech.com
				











						AMD’s Mobile Revival: Redefining the Notebook Business with the Ryzen 9 4900HS (A Review)
					






					www.anandtech.com
				




Interestingly, Intel CPUs of 6+ cores are also affected since they're built of two separate 3+ core sides.


----------



## WillemS (Mar 12, 2021)

SJP176 said:


> By the way, I'm sticking to my offer of £300 to anyone who solves this problem for me—boom: straight into your PayPal account. Fucking Hell! I can think of infinitely more ways to better spend my free time than this! And there's only so much of this shit that a person like me can take! Ha! I swear my beard is looking greyer today, you know!
> 
> Life is too short to be dealing with stuttering video capture problems!


I have been searching for a solution of a similar problem for days (not the same type of stutter though). Turns out that choosing the High Performance power plan in Windows solved it. Couldn't be more simple. You tried this probably, but you didn't mention it.


----------



## thomaslfessler (Mar 19, 2021)

Also using a Ryzen 3900, x570, 5700XT here as well with the stuttering issue on a CamLink4k.  Except I'm running MacOS 10.15
The problem is I'm seeing in OBS on MacOS is Much much worse.

After watching a video about MacOS having issues on multiple hardware platforms, I booted into Windows 10 that's already set up for high performance.  I can verify the issue definitely does not exist and I'm seeing smooth video from a Video Camera.   While I wasn't planning on using Windows for streaming.. It's a workaround.


----------



## vigrond (Mar 19, 2021)

Try setting OBS Video settings to 64 fps instead of 60.

I've found OBS uses some CPU if the FPS is not a factor of 8, which may cause your stuttering.


----------



## Grzegorz Bieniek (Mar 19, 2021)

SJP176 said:


> I've searched for this, but I didn't find anything on it.


Maybe this helps you. seamed to be a AMD-USB driver problem:








						r/Amd - Updated AGESA Coming for Intermittent USB Connectivity
					

2,283 votes and 909 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com


----------



## Tastymond (Mar 20, 2021)

vigrond said:


> Try setting OBS Video settings to 64 fps instead of 60.
> 
> I've found OBS uses some CPU if the FPS is not a factor of 8, which may cause your stuttering.


How do you set it to 64?


----------



## vigrond (Mar 20, 2021)

Tastymond said:


> How do you set it to 64?



change the "Common FPS Values" dropdown to "Integer FPS values" then enter 64


----------



## Tastymond (Mar 21, 2021)

vigrond said:


> change the "Common FPS Values" dropdown to "Integer FPS values" then enter 64


Yeah tried it now, doesn't solve the stutter for me.


----------



## fatmatrow (Aug 12, 2021)

Did you ever find a solution?


----------



## wgp123 (Aug 12, 2021)

SJP176 said:


> This is wasting my time; I'm giving up. Thanks for trying to help me, though, everyone.


Try a different pc


----------



## fatmatrow (Aug 12, 2021)

wgp123 said:


> Try a different pc


I've done that already. I built a second pc, the two share no parts, and I've tried multiple processors (2 3700x and a 5800x to dispel ccx latency rumors that people thought were related) still have the problem tho


----------



## fatmatrow (Sep 20, 2021)

SJP176 said:


> Tried disabling both CCD 1 and simultaneous multithreading in Ryzen Master (which made me feel quite insecure). Problem persists.
> 
> (Reminder: This problem exists with all video capture software I've tried:  OBS, VirtualDub, Elgato 4K Capture Utility, Magewell Capture Express, and Action; and it seems to be specific to Ryzen and/or X570 systems.)


I've tried different mobos and ryzen gens and it is not mobo specific


----------



## carlmmii (Sep 23, 2021)

Just want to first say... hi. I'm right there with you on this journey. Similar platform (3950x on x570 taichi, as well as 3900x on Asus Tuf x570), similar issues with stuttering in preview.

Something I've come to notice is that OBS's preview is not smooth, _and _it is not indicative of what goes into the actual recording. As in, even if you have stuttering in the preview, you may have a perfectly clean recording.

To add extra problems into the mix, VLC doesn't even have smooth 60fps playback. It's leaps better than the default windows media player, but it will have the occasional stutters randomly, and at different places depending on the specifics of playback. Even worse, it has a frame-by-frame option (the 'e' key), but that breaks after too many consecutive frames have been stepped through, which makes it near useless for actually verifying whether something is actually a baked-in stutter.

The only way I've successfully been able to verify recording integrity is by either using YouTube's frame-step option (the period '.' key), or by importing the video into DaVinci Resolve and stepping frame-by-frame.

… or, by playing the video on my MacBook, either in OS X or in Windows 7.

Basically, anything to get away from windows playback. That seems to be the underlying problem -- Windows 10 for whatever reason has broken media playback, and is unable to sync properly with display refresh rates for the content needing to be displayed. Even running the display(s) at 120hz does not help the issue.

There may be options to help windows 10 playback issues (someone mentioned overriding the power profile to force High Performance, as well as ensuring G-sync is disabled/full-screen only), but before any of that is tackled, you should do an _actual_ verification that the _recordings_ (not the preview) have stuttering in them (not just going by normal video playback -- take them into an editor and check frame-by-frame).


----------



## RyEk (Sep 27, 2021)

Sorry for my bad English. I have Elgato 4K60 Pro MK2 and i have stuttering too but only with OBS with any resolution recording video, but in Elgato 4K Capture Utility stuttering is only in prewiev window but it's not here in captured videos. I think it is problem with OBS but i don't know why.
I have 2 PC: 1-gamming, 2-streaming. On gamming PC with RTX3070 when I record game with OBS it is everything OK but on streaming PC on the same time record with Elgato I have stuttering from times to times on every recording resolution. Gaming PC is on Ryzen 5 3600 and RTX3070 and streaming PC is on Ryzen 5 5600g APU + Elgato. Maybe i will try OBS in Linux ?


----------



## Gpalm (Oct 20, 2021)

Preview Stutter that appears in Streams/Recordings · Issue #4191 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Platform Operating system and version: Windows 10 20H2 OBS Studio version: 26.1.1 Expected Behavior Display a non-stuttering image if the source is not stuttering and resources are not constrained....




					github.com
				



https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/5029Try this: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/actions/runs/1244236413
That help me get rid of the stutters, I had exactly the same symptoms
Build was updated 10 days ago with DXGI buffering, I'm sure it will help you
So, use Screen Capture with DXGI


----------



## M3t4lz0n3 (Dec 13, 2021)

Dear All,

Found a fix for this, instead of choosing the default "Elgato Game Capture HD". Choose the highlighted instead. See if this work's for you. Cheers~!

PS: If you have a 2nd monitor, do not run OBS on that monitor. Run it on the main monitor. Super buttery smooth guaranteed. :D


----------



## Chunky1311 (Dec 14, 2021)

The sheer amount of people suffering this issue with NONE of the forum posts provide any real help or answers.
It's been YEARS.

Worth noting, in my case at least, I tried Xsplit and SLOBS, the issue persists.
I've resorted to using 'Special K' (Kaldaien's Mod) as a troubleshooting device, to no avail.
Not even the power of that glorious program is any help  >:c 

Is it so difficult to have some sort of buffer for the frames being captured? 
I got my hopes up when I saw Xsplit had an option to "Smooth frame rate" but it didn't seem to make any difference for me.


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Dec 14, 2021)

Because is not true issue.
Why : too much variable

1. Operating system 
2. Program who generate video frames (game, video input source)
3. Recording system 
4. Framerate - some popular:  23.976 FPS for movie (but short version 24FPS), 25 FPS, 29.97 FPS, 30 FPS, 50 FPS, 59.94 FPS, 60 FPS
5. Your eys - yeep some people can't watch like you

These are my thoughts on this.


----------



## Chunky1311 (Dec 14, 2021)

Tomasz Góral said:


> Because is not true issue.
> Why : too much variable
> 
> 1. Operating system
> ...



Well, thank you for showing you haven't read the posts here at all, I guess. 
Plenty of log files and information...

1. Well we're all Windows 10 or 11. Win7, Linux, and Apple aren't ideal gaming platforms. 
2. Irrelevant, it happens with all captures (game, screen, window).
3. OBS? Though again, irrelevant; neither NVENC nor x264 makes a difference to this issue. 
4. You literally just spat out numbers, well done. I've personally tried 60, 50, and 30 fps, the issue plagues all. Ideally we're wanting smooth 60.
5. Yes... my (our?) eyes are sensitive to the stuttering... that's why we want it fixed...


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Dec 14, 2021)

Read about Real Time OS, in RTOS all is on time.
All programs (like game) working fast as possible - not in time, not in 50 or 60 or 30 FPS (of course they have timers worst or better).

e.g. game working almost in time 28 to 31 FPS, timer in recording software catch video frame in 29-30 FPS is not possible to synchronize view from game and catch frame on time.

Either you accept some inconveniences or you are looking for the holy grail of software video recording.
The closest to the solution is hardware video recording.


----------



## fatmatrow (Dec 14, 2021)

Tomasz Góral said:


> Read about Real Time OS, in RTOS all is on time.
> All programs (like game) working fast as possible - not in time, not in 50 or 60 or 30 FPS (of course they have timers worst or better).
> 
> e.g. game working almost in time 28 to 31 FPS, timer in recording software catch video frame in 29-30 FPS is not possible to synchronize view from game and catch frame on time.
> ...


I have been streaming since 2013. This is an issue that's cropped up in the last 2 years or so, beforehand myself and many others didn't have this problem at all. Nobody is expecting a 100 percent perfect stream with no hiccups, but this is a consistent stutter issue that happens regardless of controlling variables like high resource usage etc. You have NO IDEA what you're talking about. Exit the conversation if you have nothing helpful to add


----------



## Chunky1311 (Dec 20, 2021)

Do we know if using a Resizable BAR affects OBS in any way? 
I've had it enabled for as long as I can remember, I might fiddle with that and see if there is any difference.


----------



## Tonyturbo78 (Dec 20, 2021)

I can also confirm this niggling issue, it's driven me crazy for years spanning across 3 different incredibly high end gaming systems with very powerful streaming rigs using various top end capture cards.  I spend days and days every few months trying to work out this micro stutter that occurs for a few seconds every minute or so.  Zero dropped frames happen both on hardware or network.  I've tried cloning, I've tried sending preview to streaming pc, I've tried passthrough, I've tried NDI... I've tried limiting fps to 60 on both gaming and streaming monitors, with vsync on/off, adaptive sync on/off, various other control panel settings... You name it I've done it.  But nothing gives me the super smooth gameplay that I see many top tier content creators display on their YouTube videos or live streams. 

At this point it's total luck of the draw I'm sure regarding what precise hardware combination you have in your system.  I'm actually at a point now where I think using £5k water cooled rigs with the absolute highest flagship setups in both gaming and streaming pcs with the bestest capture cards actually works against you. As stupid as that sounds I'm at the point now like many others in here are of absolute rage and frustration that nothing gives me the buttery smooth recordings as I see others have.  It's gotten to a point now where I just give in and put up with it.  Sooner or later something will happen where all of a sudden I get that buttery smooth 1 to 1 recording of my gameplay, but until then I'm done with getting frustrated trying to chase perfection.... Over the years I've spent way to much money and wasted way to many days trying to resolve this little problem.


----------



## Tonyturbo78 (Dec 21, 2021)

Couldn't find an edit button but wanted to add.... The general response is always to cap fps to 60 or 120 (which I do I might add) ....yet go look at Shroud for a perfect example of how buttery smooth his gameplay is using an UNCAPPED frame rate in his GPS content, yet the video never stutters once in hours of streaming.  So how is that done when his frames are going all over the place?  According to all the gurus this is not possible to be smooth as frame time is all over the place.


----------



## TryHD (Dec 21, 2021)

One of the problems is that OBS does use direct draw for composing the output which needs pretty much infinite single core performance and a other is that they don't sync with frames and instead to say it in easy words, take whatever is there at the time (to not block the render thread) which can result in maybe grabbing one frame later than expected or having a dublicate if the new frame is not in time there which results in stutter. So having a system which does all in the right timing is pretty lucky.


----------



## OoRacket (Dec 21, 2021)

I've had the issue myself for maybe 6 months now, I didn't notice it before at all in the previous 3 years of streaming and recording, but it's suddenly creeped up. Maybe it was always there and it's just more obvious now, but I never caught on to it when watching back anything.

I've seen it creep in more in a lot of other streamers I watch too. Especially in the sim-racing community over the past few months, which is the main thing that helped  easy my sanity a bit before seeing these posts, as I thought I was going crazy. Noticed it a lot in Jimmy Broadbent and GPLaps content recently, for example.

Don't know what setups they're using for recording and streaming but it's absolutely the same stutter I've seen from myself, and also posted in this threat.


----------



## SuperWhisk (Dec 21, 2021)

SJP176 said:


> Tested PC-free recording with the 4K60 S+. Problem persists. There is no stuttering when playing the games through the passthrough, but there is stuttering in the recordings.
> 
> :|


Am I reading this right? You recorded the output from your console with an external device and the PC was not involved or connected in any way... and the issue persists?
Did you try playing back the recording on a device OTHER than your PC? Or did you upload the file directly to youtube without any modification for us to see?

*If this issue persists when your PC and/or OBS is not even involved then that points to this issue being caused by some other part of your setup.*

Others here previously wondered about power issues and cable issues, and these are about the only things left that I can think of too if the above is correct. To rule out power issues is there any way you can run a test with all devices running off of some sort of battery? Perhaps capture with a laptop running on battery (not sure how to power the console on battery without a UPS or similar)? That would isolate AC electrical line noise since the battery is DC. Have you ever tried in another location (friend/relative's house?). Are you able to borrow a completely different set of HDMI cables from a friend to try? (you could buy new ones too but I don't want you spending more money when you don't know if it will fix the issue)

Sorry if you have tried half of these things, I'm just trying to help. This whole thread has been very strange to read.


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Dec 21, 2021)

Maybe help hardware encoder, like Avermedia gc311, this grabber have encoder h264, to get compressed data use ffmpeg and Linux.
I build Raspberry pi and gc311, modem lte as mobile streaming device and free from capture problems.
This design is pc independent.


----------



## SuperWhisk (Dec 21, 2021)

He just said he bought an Elgato 4k60S+ which has the same on-board recording functionality.


----------



## Deullcore (Dec 21, 2021)

Well ive tried every version of windows ive tried every nvidia driver possible for my video card ( rtx 2060 super) ive tested amd cpus ive tested intel cpus and i can assure you its OBS that is the problem as when i use mirillis action its perfect everytime unfortunately mirillis isnt as flexiblle as OBS but it just works perfect


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Dec 21, 2021)

SuperWhisk said:


> He just said he bought an Elgato 4k60S+ which has the same on-board recording functionality.


If you recorded to sd card nd still have micro shutter this is problem your playing system.


----------



## Chunky1311 (Dec 28, 2021)

Holy shit, Tomasz, to reiterate what old mate said to you earlier:
*Exit the conversation if you have nothing helpful to add. *

Telling everyone they're wrong and the problems is non existent is beyond useless.


----------



## kaze_gif (Jan 3, 2022)

Considering how this topic has been around for a while without getting a proper solution. I thought I'd share what worked for me. maybe it will help for some.

I and my brother are both using RTX 3070, with the major differences being that I'm using an AMD platform while he is using an Intel one. For me, streaming always felt fine out of the box. While he was having stuttering issues on streams and recorded videos whether it's done using x264 or NVEC.  

Solution: Apparently in our case the culprit was windows power options. I always put it on "high performance" when I do fresh windows installations, and I do it out of habit without thinking about it too much. Since my brother installs his OS on his own it was left on "balanced" mode. after changing this to "high performance", both streams and recordings are better now.

I hope this helped out someone.


----------



## Sleazy831 (Jan 11, 2022)

not sure if this will help for you, but I was having the same issue with my video stuttering in obs and after the video was recorded. I was using two monitors, one to record and one to see the feed. all on the same graphics card(3090fe). what help me was I set all setting to 60 hertz/fps in the game, the pc, and the monitor/NVidia settings. make sure you check everything, because I changed everything and forgot one setting and the problem persisted until I found it and changed it to 60. once I did that everything worked buttery smooth.


----------



## msiamax (Jan 11, 2022)

i have this same problem tested with elgato 4k60 pro and a 4k60 pro mk2 and a evga xr1 on a intel and amd rig with a 6900xt


----------



## Deullcore (Jan 11, 2022)

Ive even went to the extent of trying all the older versions of OBs here Releases · obsproject/obs-studio · GitHub  And problem still persists , with the latest beta 2 i had the lags after about 80/90 minutes then after about 20 mins it returned to normal , could be a memeory leak or something perhaps


----------



## Heatherfield (Jan 13, 2022)

I think I had a similar but different problem from what the OP is suffering from. 

I am using a 4k pro mk2 to capture hdmi output from my Panasonic G9 and was seeing intermittent stutters in OBS previews and they do get recorded as well (either x264 or nvenc). It is not very severe but very obvious to my eyes. However, Elgato's 4k Capture Utilities work just fine.

I was able to resolve my issue by changing the output fps in the "Video" setting tab from 60fps to what was shown here in the "configure video" view (59.94 fps - NTSC standard):





Hope this might help someone.


----------



## TKTV (Jan 20, 2022)

Enable buffering in the elgato capture card setting in obs. Removed all my stutters in recording/streams.

 Unfortunately not an option for game capture, display capture etc. I still have issues with those.


----------



## Chunky1311 (Jan 25, 2022)

The issue appears to be resolved for me so I'll state here what I'd done.

I changed from Win10 to Win11, though I doubt that contributed.
It's well known that RTSS and MSI Afterburner conflicted with OBS, _however I was under the impression that this was only if overlays were enabled!_
Now though, the latest RTSS has the option to use Microsoft Detours to inject.
OBS has also now migrated to using Microsoft Detours as their injection method.
Microsoft Detours is specifically designed to behave nicely with multiple MS Detours injections.
Checking the box to have RTSS use MS Detours, + OBS now using it, has resolved all stuttering issues I was having!
Just that simple change.
I'm legitimately shook at how smooth OBS records now.
I'll also state that this smoothness is while having G-sync enabled, with a framerate limiter set to 60fps (the same as OBS is recording at).
Dropping below that 60fps, while smooth for me cos G-sync, does show a stutter in recordings. It just looks like what dropping below 60fps on a normal V-Sync monitor would look like, so I I find that perfectly acceptable.

tl;dr, if you use RTSS, update to the latest version and check the box to have it inject via Microsoft Detours.


----------



## TKTV (Jan 28, 2022)

Chunky1311 said:


> The issue appears to be resolved for me so I'll state here what I'd done.
> 
> I changed from Win10 to Win11, though I doubt that contributed.
> It's well known that RTSS and MSI Afterburner conflicted with OBS, _however I was under the impression that this was only if overlays were enabled!_
> ...



Congrats on your solution. I got excited until I realized I no longer run Afterburner.


----------



## TKTV (Feb 4, 2022)

TKTV said:


> Congrats on your solution. I got excited until I realized I no longer run Afterburner.


Nothing new yet?


----------



## moendos99 (Feb 18, 2022)

Chunky1311 said:


> The issue appears to be resolved for me so I'll state here what I'd done.
> 
> I changed from Win10 to Win11, though I doubt that contributed.
> It's well known that RTSS and MSI Afterburner conflicted with OBS, _however I was under the impression that this was only if overlays were enabled!_
> ...



Does this work, can anyone confirm?


----------



## Mattk (Feb 26, 2022)

SJP176 said:


> The Problem:
> When using capture cards on my PC to capture a games console or to capture my PC via monitor cloning, I get intermittent video stuttering in the capture, even though there is no stuttering on my monitor through the HDMI passthrough or monitor being cloned. This happens in the video preview without recording or streaming. In OBS, there is no rendering or encoding lag showing in the stats.
> 
> See these two videos (watch them in full screen):
> ...


Did you ever have any luck resolving this? I’ve been fighting this myself for the last 2 years.


----------



## moendos99 (Feb 28, 2022)

Feel like i need to contribute to this post. Been fiddling around for ages now and tried everything in the book. Made software and hardware changes, but was never really satisfied with the result. Every time I was playing on >120Hz, the capture just stuttered. Not Micro stuttering, but just not running smooth. Playing on 120HZ (downscaled to 60 on capture card of course), was giving me no issues at all. Issues only happened in OBS. 

I coincidently found out that the thing that was holding back my frames in OBS was the  Video Format option. I always rocked the avermedia Capture Card (4k60 one). Video Format was on XRGB. I found out that YV12 option in OBS on the elgato 4k60Pro did miracles. Sadly the avermedia doesn't have YV12 (as far as i know), so i switched to Elgato. The capture is now way better.
Thought i just leave this here for you guys to check out, see if it helpes.
GL


----------



## Paul B (Feb 28, 2022)

Sounds like a buffering problem. First thing I would do is lower frame rate. Second make sure the only windows open are the nes you need. Close minimized apps, then check your RAM. If you are using the minimum upgrade the amount of ram on your motherboard. Another problem is your video card. Make sure it is a good one and not just adequate. I have found in my video projects minimum requirements are inadequate. If you can upgrade your video card especially increasing onboard card RAM. Last resort upgrade CPU chip and or motherboard. Also if your computer is exchanging video on the hard drive, if you are using a standard hard drive, then upgrade to solid state. That can be very expensive so always do the cheaper checks first. Most problems are not complicated , so go the simple rate ffix first than get more complex.


----------



## Joeynator3000 (Mar 5, 2022)

Decided to return to this forum (I forgot that I even registered here, lol), been searching everywhere because I'm having a similar issue. Elgato HD60 Pro, just bought it. My videos, even in the preview, basically have these frequent "hiccups" with both the video and audio. For some odd reason, it's even worse in OBS, it's less noticeable SOMETIMES in Elgato's 4K Streaming Utility or whatever it's called. But yeah, it's really irritating and I feel like it's both the card and how the PC is handling it. Could be affecting other similar cards as well. 

I found this while looking for help, but I'm too afraid to mess with BIOS stuff myself in order to test it. But it seems like the PC isn't putting much into the capture in general.





						r/ElgatoGaming - Elgato HD60 Pro Video & Audio Stuttering & Choppy (even in preview)
					

9 votes and 19 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com


----------



## Phantomime (Mar 19, 2022)

SJP176 said:


> This is "The Stuttering" (watch it in 2160p, if you can):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockbottom (Jul 9, 2022)

I noticed some minor stuttering under certain 4k workloads.  Went into the Nvidia control panel & changed Texture filtering - Quality from Quality to High Performance, stuttering gone.


----------



## GordoRlz (Jul 22, 2022)

SJP176 said:


> The Problem:
> When using capture cards on my PC to capture a games console or to capture my PC via monitor cloning, I get intermittent video stuttering in the capture, even though there is no stuttering on my monitor through the HDMI passthrough or monitor being cloned. This happens in the video preview without recording or streaming. In OBS, there is no rendering or encoding lag showing in the stats.
> 
> See these two videos (watch them in full screen):
> ...


----------



## CarefulCalligrapher (Aug 15, 2022)

I'm guessing you would have updated this thread if you found a solution but any update on this at all? I have been spending weeks trying everything I can think of, I even built an entirely new computer, but the problem still persists.


----------



## GordoRlz (Aug 15, 2022)

CarefulCalligrapher said:


> I'm guessing you would have updated this thread if you found a solution but any update on this at all? I have been spending weeks trying everything I can think of, I even built an entirely new computer, but the problem still persists.


I have come to think that this problem really happens to everyone but not everyone notices it, I have tried OBS on three different computers and the problem persists


----------



## CarefulCalligrapher (Aug 16, 2022)

GordoRlz said:


> I have come to think that this problem really happens to everyone but not everyone notices it, I have tried OBS on three different computers and the problem persists


I wouldn't put it past a lot of people to just not notice it which is fair enough, but it still doesn't explain why for a lot of us, after years of using OBS with no issues, it suddenly pops up and there's no way to get rid of it, even by switching entire hardware.


----------



## R@de (Aug 17, 2022)

My ASUS CU4K30 also gets these little stutters randomly, the only way I cured this was to enable buffering on the video capture device in OBS.


----------



## TKTV (Sep 10, 2022)

R@de said:


> My ASUS CU4K30 also gets these little stutters randomly, the only way I cured this was to enable buffering on the video capture device in OBS.


I mentioned the buffer option a while back as a solution for capture cards and it does indeed work. Unfortunately, there is no similar option for game/window/display capture.


----------



## Padremayi (Sep 16, 2022)

SJP176 said:


> The Problem:
> When using capture cards on my PC to capture a games console or to capture my PC via monitor cloning, I get intermittent video stuttering in the capture, even though there is no stuttering on my monitor through the HDMI passthrough or monitor being cloned. This happens in the video preview without recording or streaming. In OBS, there is no rendering or encoding lag showing in the stats.
> 
> [...]
> ...


I found the source of the stuttering, it is possible to completely remove the problem but it is not possible to remove it in real time while recording. You need to remove the stuttering source on the recorded video.

It is systematic and predictable and thinking of it after found the problem it is very obvious (the problem is not OBS)


----------



## rockbottom (Sep 16, 2022)

12900k/3090, normally I run (3) 1080p monitors @ 60FPS.  All good no stuttering.

Alternate set-up is 2160p & I use a Fit Headless GS @ 2160p 30FPS as my 4th monitor with Projector Preview to Monitor 3.  I noticed if I leave monitor 3 @ 60FPS, stuttering.  Set it @ 30FPS, no stuttering.

Also, if you're using v28.0.1 & the Custom Output with NVENC, try the P1-P7 Presets.  I'm getting nice performance & quality gains compared to the old Presets.


----------



## RevealTheKraken (Sep 19, 2022)

Made this account just to put in my observations. I have used the same setup for the last 2 years with no issues and all of a sudden have this issue. 

Gaming pc specs
5900x
Asus Tuf x570 plus Mobo
3070FE
32gb of Corsair Vengance ram 3200mhz
MSI MAG321CQR Monitor 144hz
Windows 10

Streaming pc specs
3800x
Msi x470 gaming plus mobo
5500xt
16gb of Corsair Vengance  ram 3200mhz
Capture card is a Avermedia Live gamer 2 plus
MSI MAG272CQR Monitor 165hz
Windows 10
X264 encoding

I have no idea why this suddenly started happening. I use the capture card in free pc mode and do not use the passthrough feature. It has to be a framerate issue between my gaming pc and capture card because if I capture my streaming pc's monitor the issue is not there in obs. Looked at a stream from 3 days ago and the issue was not there, fast forward to last night and it was pretty bad to the point I shut the stream down and spent the next 6 hours pulling my hair out. The only thing I succeeded to do is make the issue seemingly worse. I did notice that when projecting my gaming monitor to the capture card the task bar at the bottom is very pixelated as well as boxy. I'm going to try a new usb cable and hdmi tonight when I get home. If I find anything a think may be remotely helpful to anyone I'll post back. Good Luck to everyone having this issue!


----------



## Padremayi (Sep 19, 2022)

As I said before it is possible to completely remove the stuttering AFTER recording. The problem is the different framerate between source, capture card output and OBS setting


----------



## RevealTheKraken (Sep 19, 2022)

Padremayi said:


> As I said before it is possible to completely remove the stuttering AFTER recording. The problem is the different framerate between source, capture card output and OBS setting


I mean that's fine if you are just recording, but I'm having this issue while streaming as well. I've been reading the forum and taking some notes of things to try. Guess I'm gonna use the old throw stuff at the wall until it sticks method.


----------



## Genshin DPS Calc (Sep 26, 2022)

I've been following this thread since long time ago and I just made a video about all these stuttering issues.

Please let me know if this can solve your issue: https://youtu.be/eubBwFxWwzc

Try all the settings I've said in the video, as it all matters!


----------



## MadhatterOfficial (Oct 14, 2022)

SJP176 said:


> The Problem:
> When using capture cards on my PC to capture a games console or to capture my PC via monitor cloning, I get intermittent video stuttering in the capture, even though there is no stuttering on my monitor through the HDMI passthrough or monitor being cloned. This happens in the video preview without recording or streaming. In OBS, there is no rendering or encoding lag showing in the stats.
> 
> See these two videos (watch them in full screen):
> ...


Hey… so i figured this out by accident. I had my set up at another apartment and after my move I realized that my video had stutters and that had never happened before. I tried everything under the sun and could not figure it out. Then while looking at my connections I noticed that I was using a long white USB C cable from my HD60 S+ capture card to the PC. I remembered that this was a long cable I used to use at my old place for my mic because of where I had to set it up. I changed the cable with the USB C that I had previously used at my old apartment a very good thick and about 3’ long cable and it worked immediately! I did some research and cable quality does play a roll here and my set up is back to being as smooth as butter!! Hope this helps.


----------



## jasone (Dec 19, 2022)

Howdy.  This thread caused me to join the OBS forum.  I'm running a GH5 camera into the Elgado (4k60 pro v2) capture card for guitar tutorials on Vimeo.  I know the issue can't be OBS because every other recorder including the Elgado capture utility displays micro stuttering every 10 - 15 seconds without recording.  Like others on this thread I have tried every combination of resolutions, frame rates, encoding, etc and *the only one that works for me is setting the color format to "Any" within the sources box* (video capture).  I think OBS is preferring the "YUY2" format when I switch to "Any" because that format also works.  It's always been this way since I bought the card 2 years ago.  I'm running an old i9-7900x, ddr3 32 ram on a pcie3 motherboard.  I upgraded to a 3080ti last year.  

I want to use the xrgb setting.  The color is much better but causes the micro-stuttering issue.  My task manager shows very little cpu/gpu/memory usage while not recording.  My guess is that the pcie3 slots are bottlenecking the capture card.  xrgb and nv12 are simply too much information for older systems.  

My question is for those of you with newer systems.  Anyone here running Raptor Lake or Ryzen 7950x processors and still having stuttering issues?  

Thanks.


----------

